# ritalin or adderall more prosexual?



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

so, i'm on a heavy sedative combination (pregabalin/lyrica and clonazepam/klonopin with a tiny dose of fluvoxamine/luvox) in order control refractory generalised anxiety disorder and panic disorder. the cocktail controls the symptomatology beautifully and i absolutely cannot change it - i have in the past tried to wean with disastrous results.

anyhow, the combo causes for nearly non-existent libido/desire and problems with orgasm - like maaaaaaajor delay. so, you know, the normal for psychotropic drugs. the routinely prescribed antidotes haven't worked with bupropion and reboxetine only providing for marginal improvement and so my doctor suggested at the last meeting adding either baby doses of methylphenidate/ritalin or its derivatives or dextroamphetamine-amphetamine/adderall or variants of to take on a limited, as-needed basis in addition to either reboxetine or bupropion.

which is more prosexual? anecdotes welcome!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Stims didn't make me feel prosexual. I have a really low sex drive anyway, so I don't think I can give good input.


Btw, if you can convince "What's his nuts" to give you adderall, let me know how you did it.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Stims didn't make me feel prosexual. I have a really low sex drive anyway, so I don't think I can give good input.
> 
> Btw, if you can convince "What's his nuts" to give you adderall, let me know how you did it.


yeah, i have a super low sex drive as well and it, along with the near anorgasmia, bug the hell out of me. adderall didn't do anything? i mean, if wellbutrin and edronax are providing for some relief than one of the classes of drugs dr. 'what's his nuts' (from now on known as dr. whn) suggested should theoretically do something.

i'll keep you updated. dr. whn is a pretty cool, open-minded doctor - one of the best i've seen. he was leaning toward either vyvanse or ritalin with ritalin being his first choice. i'm supposed to see him again on wednesday to discuss and such briefly.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

I've been on adderall, ritalin, concerta, and dexedrine. Dexedrine is what I am currently on and I found it has personally worked the best for me. However, I haven't found any prosexual side effects on it.

I did have sexual side effects from being on over 8mg of klonopin and 6mg of xanax along with trying approx. a dozen antidepressants. I took a blood test from my neurologist because of frequent headaches and it turned out I had very low testosterone.

If you hadn't had your testosterone levels checked, you might want to request it.

I hope this advice helps you in some way. If you have any more questions don't hesitate to ask. I wish you the best.

Also, off topic but for RelinquishedHell, it's good to see another Layne fan on here haha.


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

I've tried ritalin and dexedrine. The latter was more horny making, but whether or not it facilitated ejaculation? That's a toughie. For libido, there's always PT-141 if you don't mind jabbing yourself in the tummy with a needle. And for anorgasmia, have you tried cyprohepatidine? Here's a dr-bob thread which you might find useful. Incidentally they disagree with my dexedrine vs. ritalin experience.

http://www.dr-bob.org/babble/20030208/msgs/140252.html


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> yeah, i have a super low sex drive as well and it, along with the near anorgasmia, bug the hell out of me. adderall didn't do anything? i mean, if wellbutrin and edronax are providing for some relief than one of the classes of drugs dr. 'what's his nuts' (from now on known as dr. whn) suggested should theoretically do something.
> 
> i'll keep you updated. dr. whn is a pretty cool, open-minded doctor - one of the best i've seen. he was leaning toward either vyvanse or ritalin with ritalin being his first choice. i'm supposed to see him again on wednesday to discuss and such briefly.


Nope. It had no effect on my sex drive. I was at work when I took it though, so I wasn't really thinking about sex. Plus, the women I work with definitely don't do it for me lol.

I'm seeing "doc nuts" again soon too. I just don't know what to tell him to convince him to give me adderall. I definitely don't want to tell him that I want to drug that will motivate me to play with my wiener more.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

TyrosineKinase said:


> I've been on adderall, ritalin, concerta, and dexedrine. Dexedrine is what I am currently on and I found it has personally worked the best for me. However, I haven't found any prosexual side effects on it.
> 
> I did have sexual side effects from being on over 8mg of klonopin and 6mg of xanax along with trying approx. a dozen antidepressants. I took a blood test from my neurologist because of frequent headaches and it turned out I had very low testosterone.
> 
> ...


my endocrine levels are fine; they've been checked over and over and over. the benzodiazepine isn't the problem and neither is the ssri, but rather the problem lies with pregabalin which inhibits the release of a number of excitatory neurotransmitters that cause me to panic but also are needed for adequate sexual functioning. thus i respond partially to NRIs although not nearly enough and so stimulants were proposed.

i think you may be in a different situation in that your body is much more acclimated to the class(es) than mine. in any case, i would be taking the drugs on a very limited, as-needed basis (whatever that means in a sexual context) so as not to become dependent upon the substance, nor tolerant to the effects.

thanks for offering your input, though. much appreciated.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

TyrosineKinase said:


> Also, off topic but for RelinquishedHell, it's good to see another Layne fan on here haha.


Lol. I saw your avatar and was just about to mention it before I read your comment.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Nope. It had no effect on my sex drive. I was at work when I took it though, so I wasn't really thinking about sex. Plus, the women I work with definitely don't do it for me lol.
> 
> I'm seeing "doc nuts" again soon too. I just don't know what to tell him to convince him to give me adderall. I definitely don't want to tell him that I want to drug that will motivate me to play with my wiener more.


don't mention the drug to him. i never at all mentioned stimulants but rather he proposed them as a remedy after trying all of the usual antidotes without success and after studying/reviewing the pharmacology of pregabalin/lyrica.

it's not really about wanting to play with my wiener more, but rather about restoring an integral part of the human experience and one that is crucial to interpersonal, romantic relationships. celibacy isn't doing it for me and sexless relationships or relationships with very little sex just don't last.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

GiftofGABA said:


> I've tried ritalin and dexedrine. The latter was more horny making, but whether or not it facilitated ejaculation? That's a toughie. For libido, there's always PT-141 if you don't mind jabbing yourself in the tummy with a needle. And for anorgasmia, have you tried cyprohepatidine? Here's a dr-bob thread which you might find useful. Incidentally they disagree with my dexedrine vs. ritalin experience.
> 
> http://www.dr-bob.org/babble/20030208/msgs/140252.html


thanks for the response! yep, i've tried cyproheptadine without success - in fact it made it all worse. the problem seems to lie with norepinephrine and dopamine, though, as i respond to both reboxetine and bupropion. i also respond favourably to agomelatine but i'm unable to take that medication because it provides for a wealth of unfavourable side effects.

edit: i should add that all three of the meds that have helped have restored ejaculation/orgasm considerably-ish although libido remained extremely low.

edit #2: i don't think i'll be jabbing myself in the abdomen haha and i also don't want to look like a burnt cookie.

edit #3: re: the drbob anecdote, i also found this - http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8789508

mine isn't ssri-related, although the drugs may help.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

I would give it a shot. It seems there is more literature out there, especially for ritalin, that does what you need it to do. I would be interested in seeing the data gathered in the relevant articles though.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> so, i'm on a heavy sedative combination (pregabalin/lyrica and clonazepam/klonopin with a tiny dose of fluvoxamine/luvox) in order control refractory generalised anxiety disorder and panic disorder. the cocktail controls the symptomatology beautifully and i absolutely cannot change it - i have in the past tried to wean with disastrous results.
> 
> anyhow, the combo causes for nearly non-existent libido/desire and problems with orgasm - like maaaaaaajor delay. so, you know, the normal for psychotropic drugs. the routinely prescribed antidotes haven't worked with bupropion and reboxetine only providing for marginal improvement and so my doctor suggested at the last meeting adding either baby doses of methylphenidate/ritalin or its derivatives or dextroamphetamine-amphetamine/adderall or variants of to take on a limited, as-needed basis in addition to either reboxetine or bupropion.
> 
> which is more prosexual? anecdotes welcome!


You found medications that takes care of your issues "beautifully"

Who would care about sex side effects in that position ffs ? That is such a shallow problem 2 me

Are paying big bucks for a top Pdoc ????
If not you got lucky lol


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

CD700 said:


> You found medications that takes care of your issues "beautifully"
> 
> Who would care about sex side effects in that position ffs ? That is such a shallow problem 2 me
> 
> ...


because what matters to one person doesn't necessarily matter to another. my disorders are, indeed, beautifully managed, although there are some pressing sexual side effects that need attention in order for me to live life to the fullest, i.e. to date and engage in romantic relations with ease as it's rather difficult at the moment with quite the low libido and moderate delayed ejaculation/orgasm.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

TyrosineKinase said:


> I would give it a shot. It seems there is more literature out there, especially for ritalin, that does what you need it to do. I would be interested in seeing the data gathered in the relevant articles though.


yeah, i would also, although there seems to be lacking empirical research on the effects of psychostimulants/stimulants on remedying sexual side effects induced via way of psychotropics because, well, other drugs tend to do the trick and lyrica/pregabalin is relatively new to the market, hasn't been heavily studied in effects, let alone side effects and ways to manage them.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

If you are going to go the stimulant route, I'd recommend vyvanse. These immediate release amphetamines might make you more pro sexual but they tend to cause tiny penis syndrome. Vyvanse is a lighter alternative in terms of side effects and thus easier to tolerate. It's less likely to carry that side effect. But yes these stimulants can have a pro sexual component to them.

Btw bas, do you still take the agomelatine?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> because what matters to one person doesn't necessarily matter to another. my disorders are, indeed, beautifully managed, although there are some pressing sexual side effects that need attention in order for me to live life to the fullest, i.e. to date and engage in romantic relations with ease as it's rather difficult at the moment with quite the low libido and moderate delayed ejaculation/orgasm.


Most people on this site are here because mental illness is one of the biggest issue they have and they are seeking to get relief and improve their life

You have been cured "beautifully".....but have sex issues
G f out

Also you have a pdoc that is suggesting amphetamine for sex issue ??
You must be paying him big time lol


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

Why are you suggesting he limit his success to just getting over SA? One of the prime benefits of overcoming SA is precisely so that we may enjoy sexual satisfaction.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

CD700 said:


> Most people on this site are here because mental illness is one of the biggest issue they have and they are seeking to get relief and improve their life
> 
> You have been cured "beautifully".....but have sex issues
> G f out
> ...


debbie downer. just because you are miserable doesn't mean that everyone else has to be as well.

again, what is important to you is not always important to others and vice versa. you're absolutely right, though, most people here are here because mental illness has hindered their lives greatly, although when one is in remission although has bothersome side effects then remedies can be employed to enhance quality of life.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

GiftofGABA said:


> Why are you suggesting he limit his success to just getting over SA? One of the prime benefits of overcoming SA is precisely so that we may enjoy sexual satisfaction.


exactly. i don't actually have SA, but rather suffer from GAD and panic disorder, but in any case you're absolutely right - once one has reached remission whatever the disorder may be but intolerable (as determined by the individual) side effects have appeared then it is really not unfathomable that the individual do all in his or her power to try to resolve them with the help of competent physicians.

i mean, sex just isn't about the orgasm, but rather it provides for, as i stated earlier, a means to bond between two people and romantic relationships really depend on that sexual bond to keep said relationships afloat. 
_
"Sexuality is an integral part of the personality of everyone: man, woman and child; it is a basic need and aspect of being human that cannot be separated from other aspects life." _- World Health Organization

_"Sexuality is a central aspect of being human throughout life."_ - World Health Organization


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Lol. I saw your avatar and was just about to mention it before I read your comment.


Layne Staley? I met him. I have a picture of him and me. Just sayin. A little trivia for you :b


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

GiftofGABA said:


> Why are you suggesting he limit his success to just getting over SA? One of the prime benefits of overcoming SA is precisely so that we may enjoy sexual satisfaction.


No limit
The cure is causing him sex problems....he got cured
He got cured beautifully and the cure is causing sex problems

"One of the prime benefits of overcoming SA is precisely so that we may enjoy sexual satisfaction "

If you cant enjoy sex then it is depression


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

The cure is causing him sex problems and now he's refining that cure to make his life even better.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> debbie downer. just because you are miserable doesn't mean that everyone else has to be as well.
> 
> again, what is important to you is not always important to others and vice versa. you're absolutely right, though, most people here are here because mental illness has hindered their lives greatly, although when one is in remission although has bothersome side effects then remedies can be employed to enhance quality of life.


This is not about anyone being miserable

Debbie downer is likely the person who gets cured beautifully but finds some complaint to start a thread about

Most people here can't afford a Pdoc that would suggest amphetamine as a sex boost


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

CD700 said:


> This is not about anyone being miserable
> 
> Debbie downer is likely the person who gets cured beautifully but finds some complaint to start a thread about
> 
> Most people here can't afford a Pdoc that would suggest amphetamine as a sex boost


do you have anything insightful to contribute to the thread? this thread isn't about what's subjectively important to you nor how you perceive socioeconomic status to interplay with psychiatric care but rather how i am attempting to ameliorate a distressing side effect induced via a psychotropic.

it is exceedingly clear that you are still plagued by mental illness and so it is my suggestion that you focus on your symptomatology and the treatment strategy/strategies that are (not) working, whilst holding the goal of achieving remission yourself in the near future. the forum is a great place to positively find your way through the thick of it all. really, it is.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Dexedrine and Adderall would be more prosexual then Ritalin. The difference between them is thé releasers will hit thé recepter constantly well the reuptake inhibitor will pool neurotransmitters in thé synapeses when it wears off it will hit thé recepters you will then get alot of activation and it might be then prosexual.

Theirs a big difference between the recepter getting activated and thé pooling of neurotransmitter. 

A reuptake inhibitor like ritalin would be more idle with an SSRI. Well amphetamines would be better with serotonin agonist like antipsychotics.

+added 

I also think neither one may be truely effective for your problem. Well your taking an ssri they may conflict and cause even more side effects. Blocking serotonin is a critical factor that is preventing a part of the love feeling thing.


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> edit: i should add that all three of the meds that have helped have restored ejaculation/orgasm considerably-ish although libido remained extremely low.
> 
> edit #2: i don't think i'll be jabbing myself in the abdomen haha and i also don't want to look like a burnt cookie.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Yeah the PT-141 is risky and not for everyone. I'll add my experience briefly with it anyway for those interested. It _is_ a derivative of melanotan but it has negligible tanning properties. I'm probably whiter than most of you and I haven't noticed anything, although I've used it only a handful of times. It does _dramatically_ enhance libido and increase erectile strength through some relatively unexplored mechanism and it seems to have few side effects apart from transient nausea which I deal with using ondansetron, a selective 5HT-3 receptor antagonist. Kind of a new year's orgy party kind of thing. A joke.

Useful find from pubmed there for sure, this looks very useful and potentially confirms your low dose PRN psychostimulant hypothesis. Very nice find.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Dexedrine and Adderall would be more prosexual then Ritalin. The difference between them is thé releasers will hit thé recepter constantly well the reuptake inhibitor will pool neurotransmitters in thé synapeses when it wears off it will hit thé recepters you will then get alot of activation and it might be then prosexual.
> 
> Theirs a big difference between the recepter getting activated and thé pooling of neurotransmitter.
> 
> ...


 thanks for the response, gotanxiety. i was thinking that because i take a very subtherapeutic dose of an ssri that adderall or dexedrine wouldn't be much of a problem in terms of serotonergic activity given that the serotonergic activity is really quite limited and even more so at the small doses i'd be prescribed (i mean, there are a number of psychotropics out there with serotonergic activity once one hits a high enough dose but aren't classified or thought of as such). ritalin is even less serotonergic (and really wouldn't be at all at the small doses that i'd be taking pro re nata - both wouldn't, really) - it's primarily a reuptake inhibitor of dopamine and to a lesser extent a reuptake inhibitor of norepinephrine. i think my physician's rationale (as a postulation) may be along the lines 'let's trial ritalin/concerta first because edronax and wellbutrin restore to a reasonable degree, but not completely, his (my) orgasmic functioning in terms of both reducing ejaculatory latency as well as restoring orgasm strength to normal and so let's boost that while increasing libido (via dopamine).' i'll have to discuss, though, as using a DRI here and there as opposed to daily (with or without breaks) likely won't increase libido as much as dexedrine, adderall, or even vyvanse. what do you think?

i'll really have to dig a bit deeper as the study i posted earlier lists both ritalin and adderall as remedies to ssri-induced sexual dysfunction - which i don't suffer from - although the mechanisms of action of the two would lead one to believe, theoretically, based on the mechanism of action of lyrica that the problem would be ameliorated if not resolved completely.

quite the insightful post that has me thinking from a different angle, though. thanks, gotanxiety!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

GiftofGABA said:


> Thanks for that. Yeah the PT-141 is risky and not for everyone. I'll add my experience briefly with it anyway for those interested. It _is_ a derivative of melanotan but it has negligible tanning properties. I'm probably whiter than most of you and I haven't noticed anything, although I've used it only a handful of times. It does _dramatically_ enhance libido and increase erectile strength through some relatively unexplored mechanism and it seems to have few side effects apart from transient nausea which I deal with using ondansetron, a selective 5HT-3 receptor antagonist. Kind of a new year's orgy party kind of thing. A joke.
> 
> Useful find from pubmed there for sure, this looks very useful and potentially confirms your low dose PRN psychostimulant hypothesis. Very nice find.


thanks, giftofgaba. yeah, bremelanotide isn't for everyone and it is, indeed, quite risky. i also want to not jeopardise my psychiatric care and i really would be jeopardising remission as i'm already on two controlled substances (clonazepam and pregabalin) and really need both of the drugs to keep the disorders extremely well managed. if i were to use a drug not prescribed, not regulated, and via injection no less, then i really place everything in jeopardy should i need, say, urgent medical care due to, i don't know, tainted bremelanotide or an adverse reaction.

from my understanding, though, it does have the same capability to induce tanning, although doesn't generally do so if taken prn (unlike its predecessor), but some people (ab)use substances way too freely and wind up looking like burnt leather. and from my understanding as well, it does cause for erections - which may be fun, but that's not my problem - although enhancement of libido is a toss up and it probably won't do much for reduction in ejaculatory latency or orgasmic strength, generally speaking.

thanks for putting the information out there, though, for those who may be interested.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> If you are going to go the stimulant route, I'd recommend vyvanse. These immediate release amphetamines might make you more pro sexual but they tend to cause tiny penis syndrome. Vyvanse is a lighter alternative in terms of side effects and thus easier to tolerate. It's less likely to carry that side effect. But yes these stimulants can have a pro sexual component to them.
> 
> Btw bas, do you still take the agomelatine?


hey ben,

this post got lost in the mix and i just found it. thank you very much for the response - i really appreciate it. my doctor did mention vyvanse - my only qualm with the drug is that while the immediate-release versions may cause for extreme vasoconstriction, they also are available in tablets that are easily split, allowing for me to manipulate the dose myself even if prescribed the lowest-strength tablet. vyvanse only comes in capsules and so it would be much more difficult if not impossible to manipulate the dose and the smallest vyvanse capsule is 20mg which may or may not be too much for me to handle.

regarding agomelatine, no, i don't take that medication any longer as it caused for a really harsh side-effect profile and was really quite anxiogenic - much more so than reboxetine and bupropion. i mean 5ht2c antagonists generally aren't terribly anxiogenic, but for me they are - prozac is another 2c antagonist that i can't take. idiosyncratic, atypical reaction, i suppose. it was really quite the antidepressant, though, and if you're considering trialing it, then i definitely would.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

I guess it depends if you will be taking the stimulant regularly or as needed. With stimulants, the vasoconstriction does eventually wear off a bit. However from my experience on vyvanse, it's pretty much non existent. Plus, the appetite suppressant effect and other side effects generally seen from adderall and dexedrine as also much more mild on vyvanse. 

Have you tried dopamine agonists or other medications? Stimulants will definitely help improve desire, but there's the vasoconstriction problem that might prevent you from being able to take them on an as needed basis.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> I guess it depends if you will be taking the stimulant regularly or as needed. With stimulants, the vasoconstriction does eventually wear off a bit. However from my experience on vyvanse, it's pretty much non existent. Plus, the appetite suppressant effect and other side effects generally seen from adderall and dexedrine as also much more mild on vyvanse.
> 
> Have you tried dopamine agonists or other medications? Stimulants will definitely help improve desire, but there's the vasoconstriction problem that might prevent you from being able to take them on an as needed basis.


i'll be taking them on an as-needed basis and as an adjunct to wellbutrin/bupropion.

i have, indeed, tried dopamine agonists and a slew of other medications aimed at remedying the problem.

the physician's postulation is that i will need such a low dose, e.g. a quarter of a pill of stimulant x, because i will be taking them as-needed and there is absolutely no tolerance right now and so that vasoconstriction won't be much of an issue. this sort of makes sense, although i do have some difficulty with erections if i take too much wellbutrin or edronax and too much of either isn't very much at all in order to cause excessive vasoconstriction. it's a dilemma for sure and one i have to really think about before meeting him tomorrow.

vyvanse seems ideal, although the inability to split the capsule is concerning particularly from an anxiogenic perspective as i suffer from very severe variants of panic disorder and generalised anxiety disorder although am in complete remission and need to keep it that way. so he has prescribed only very small doses of anything stimulating which means he'll likely prescribe the smallest dose whatever stimulant and then tell me to cut that into fourths.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

I haven't taken Ritlian since grade school.

But I can assure you Adderall trumps Ritlian in every way a stimulate can be trumped.

Not to say Ritlian is bad medication, Adderall is just so much better than Ritlian, it out classes.

Adderall floods your brain with dopamine and regulates the levels, Ritlian releases tiny bits of dopamine but mainly just regulates levels.

Pop 2 or 3 Addie's before a sexual encounter, wait 20-30 mins. 

She'll be screaming for you too stop after the second hour of non stop action.

Personal experience.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

The vasoconstriction usually wears off or dies down a lot after regular use. However you could try taking the stimulant hours before the sexual encounter and wait for the vasoconstriction to die down a bit.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> thanks for the response, gotanxiety. i was thinking that because i take a very subtherapeutic dose of an ssri that adderall or dexedrine wouldn't be much of a problem in terms of serotonergic activity given that the serotonergic activity is really quite limited and even more so at the small doses i'd be prescribed (i mean, there are a number of psychotropics out there with serotonergic activity once one hits a high enough dose but aren't classified or thought of as such). ritalin is even less serotonergic (and really wouldn't be at all at the small doses that i'd be taking pro re nata - both wouldn't, really) - it's primarily a reuptake inhibitor of dopamine and to a lesser extent a reuptake inhibitor of norepinephrine. i think my physician's rationale (as a postulation) may be along the lines 'let's trial ritalin/concerta first because edronax and wellbutrin restore to a reasonable degree, but not completely, his (my) orgasmic functioning in terms of both reducing ejaculatory latency as well as restoring orgasm strength to normal and so let's boost that while increasing libido (via dopamine).' i'll have to discuss, though, as using a DRI here and there as opposed to daily (with or without breaks) likely won't increase libido as much as dexedrine, adderall, or even vyvanse. what do you think?
> 
> i'll really have to dig a bit deeper as the study i posted earlier lists both ritalin and adderall as remedies to ssri-induced sexual dysfunction - which i don't suffer from - although the mechanisms of action of the two would lead one to believe, theoretically, based on the mechanism of action of lyrica that the problem would be ameliorated if not resolved completely.
> 
> quite the insightful post that has me thinking from a different angle, though. thanks, gotanxiety!


Well im also looking at it in terms of not just sexdrive here. Ritalin would boost your ssri. Well dexedrine may add a negative depression effect. Im just noting that. Neither may help with any numbing. Dexedrin e may help to. But it might make your ssri useless.

For orgasmic function. I didn't wanna say this earlier because your already on alot of sedative medication. Remeron and seroquel come to mind. Actually from my latest experience with 200mg seroquel. I think I expérience somewhat of a 25% of an low orgasm. I wouldn't bother with wellbutrin. Because the halfl-life is so long. Which makes interactions brutal. But it would be interesting retrying it with a medium dose of seroquel or remeron.

From 200mg of seroquel I've been gettings lots of thirst and dehyeration which is making me concerned so I'll be taking a break to reevaluate it. As its feel like some how its effecting my immune system. As well making me skinny from flushing to much nurtion nurition.

The remeron and seroquel have alot of good facters thé partial agonst 5ht1a for oxytocin inverse agonist at 5ht2c for imagination and release neurotransmitters a2a blocking for facilating of erection and growth hormones. Seroquel NRI for dhea.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> The vasoconstriction usually wears off or dies down a lot after regular use. However you could try taking the stimulant hours before the sexual encounter and wait for the vasoconstriction to die down a bit.


yeah, that's usually what i have to do if i have taken a bit too much wellbutrin or edronax - more edronax than wellbutrin.

thank you for the tip, though. we'll see what's prescribed tomorrow and then i can evaluate the response. so nerve wracking.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

@gotanxiety - seroquel? are you serious? your whole post above (i can't quote it for some reason) seems completely off in terms of the information you've presented.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

BudBrownies said:


> I haven't taken Ritlian since grade school.
> 
> But I can assure you Adderall trumps Ritlian in every way a stimulate can be trumped.
> 
> ...


When did this happen? Everyone gettin laid cept me :/

sorry for the double post.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> @gotanxiety - seroquel? are you serious? haha.


Yeah I don't like mentioning it I feel like a big pharm rep. Everytime i mention that name they should pay me 10 grand


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Yeah I don't like mentioning it I feel like a big pharm rep. Everytime i mention that name they should pay me 10 grand


except it's not going to work. like, really, seroquel is not going to work for me at all.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> except it's not going to work. like, really, seroquel is not going to work for me at all.


Yeah i wouldn't use them with ssri any ways. It probably won't work as good. Ritalin with a vascodilater prehaps would be the best. Prazosin for thé comedown and to help erections.


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

I only kind of skimmed through the responses on here but if no one suggested it, Wellbutrin would definitely help your anorgasmia.. Although it's usually not very good for people with anxiety issues so not sure if it would be a good one for you unless you're extremely stable on your current med regime.

Also, as others have attested to, Dexedrine/Vyvanse/Adderall is much more pro sexual than Ritalin, but there's always that lingering issue of b*ner shrinkage hahaha

Really off the wall suggestion but Horny Goat Weed (epimedium) could actually work pretty well lol! Also yohimbine can be effective as well, if you're into herbal treatments. Personally I've never tried them

I guess the dopamine agonists would work however I'd personally be a bit nervous about using them considering what possible long term adverse effects can sometimes (probably rarely) happen


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah I was thinking Yohimbine might be worth investigating as well. A selective α2 antagonist which causes norepinephrine and nitric oxide (pro-sexual) release via autoreceptor stimulation. It is not a herbal treatment as it's a pure compound isolated from yohimbe which itself has a mixture of adrenergic alkaloids. Something in Yohimbe does produce some α1 blockade potentially mitigating the NE stimulation at α1 adrenoceptors.
See also Rauwolscine.

Mixing with a tiny dose of a uroselective α1 blocker such as tamsulosin might be synergisitic here.

Horny goat weed is just a weak PDE5i.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Maybe you should get checked for low T, basura.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

butterz said:


> Maybe you should get checked for low T, basura.


read through the thread, butterz. this has already been discussed - my endocrine levels are well within the normal range.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

hworth said:


> I only kind of skimmed through the responses on here but if no one suggested it, Wellbutrin would definitely help your anorgasmia.. Although it's usually not very good for people with anxiety issues so not sure if it would be a good one for you unless you're extremely stable on your current med regime.
> 
> Also, as others have attested to, Dexedrine/Vyvanse/Adderall is much more pro sexual than Ritalin, but there's always that lingering issue of b*ner shrinkage hahaha
> 
> ...


hey there, hworth - i am currently taking wellbutrin and it, along with reboxetine, have been most effective and most tolerable although most effective isn't quite as effective as i'd like and so other adjuctive agents are being looked to.

i have, indeed, trialed the dopamine agonists although they - ropinirole and pramipexole - did nothing but put me to sleep while nauseating me. and since that's all they did, i discontinued both. i was also very concerned about the da agonists inducing apathy due to the change from phasic firing to tonic firing and was also quite concerned about daws.

i have tried yohimbe/yohimbine, although i found it to be supppppper anxiogenic - much more so than agomelatine, reboxetine or bupropion, the latter two not being terribly anxiogenic at all. and giftofgaba is right about horny goat weed just being a very weak pde5 inhibitor.



GiftofGABA said:


> Yeah I was thinking Yohimbine might be worth investigating as well. A selective α2 antagonist which causes norepinephrine and nitric oxide (pro-sexual) release via autoreceptor stimulation. It is not a herbal treatment as it's a pure compound isolated from yohimbe which itself has a mixture of adrenergic alkaloids. Something in Yohimbe does produce some α1 blockade potentially mitigating the NE stimulation at α1 adrenoceptors.
> See also Rauwolscine.
> 
> Mixing with a tiny dose of a uroselective α1 blocker such as tamsulosin might be synergisitic here.
> ...


i'll have to investigate a1 blockers to add potentially to, say, adderall, if i'm prescribed the drug. i'm really unsure as to what i'm to be prescribed tomorrow. i'm not sure, though, that it's worth it to add yet another drug to counter the side effects of the side effects of the side effects of drugs x, y, and z. if the amphetamines don't aid then i think that i'll stick to bupropion even though it's far from ideal as i'm only to be using, say, adderall twice a week at most and as an augmenting agent to bupropion (or reboxetine). i feel, though, as i'm ever increasing the drug cocktail - in theory, anyway - and i really don't want to turn that into a reality as i'd like to stay on the smallest amount of medications as possible.

back to yohimbe for a moment, though. i don't respond very well with regard to the issue at hand to drugs that antagonise d2 and/or 5ht1a. yohimbe does both, albeit partially agonising or antagonising, depending on how one views the pharmacology, of 5ht1a. anyhow, point being that yohimbe just isn't efficacious nor tolerable for a variety of reasons.

thanks for all of your input, giftofgaba - i really appreciate it all; very thought provoking.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

hworth said:


> Also, as others have attested to, Dexedrine/Vyvanse/Adderall is much more pro sexual than Ritalin, but there's always that lingering issue of b*ner shrinkage hahaha


Personally I have had no increase in sex drive on dex but yeah that penis shrinkage can be embarrassing :um


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

CD700 said:


> Personally I have had no increase in sex drive on dex but yeah that penis shrinkage can be embarrassing :um


just tell girls or guys - whatever the preference - that you're a grower not a shower.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> debbie downer. just because you are miserable doesn't mean that everyone else has to be as well.
> 
> again, what is important to you is not always important to others and vice versa. you're absolutely right, though, most people here are here because mental illness has hindered their lives greatly, although when one is in remission although has bothersome side effects then remedies can be employed to enhance quality of life.


True that! Get that sex drive going mate.

I'm about to start either deprynal or ritalin with Zoloft. Managed to get 10 mg of ritalin from my GP after he realized we tried many things except stims. Hopefully low dose stims help augment my AD really well.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

gilmourr said:


> True that! Get that sex drive going mate.
> 
> I'm about to start either deprynal or ritalin with Zoloft. Managed to get 10 mg of ritalin from my GP after he realized we tried many things except stims. Hopefully low dose stims help augment my AD really well.


good for you! i hope it helps! you should probably use concerta over ritalin bc of the short half-life of the latter if you go that route first, although i think it would be prudent to try selegiline before ritalin/concerta.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> When did this happen? Everyone gettin laid cept me :/
> 
> sorry for the double post.


Couple months back.

Pro sexual - debatable 
Sexually stimulated and stamina - ampthimine people, it'll turn you into a sexual master.

did you guys know during WW II Hitler ordered ampthimine to be administered to his Army to promote awakfulness, sense of wellbeing in high stress warfare environments and courageous risk taking behavior.

The Bliztkrieg could of easily been dubbed the Speedkrieg.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

@ basura

The normal range is big and it doesn't separate wether you're 18 or 200 years old.
I am also in the range and my T levels are damn low. I am also hardly horny at all. I can still get it up though. I can also jack off when I want to.
If you got labs post them.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

butterz said:


> @ basura
> 
> The normal range is big and it doesn't separate wether you're 18 or 200 years old.
> I am also in the range and my T levels are damn low. I am also hardly horny at all. I can still get it up though. I can also jack off when I want to.
> If you got labs post them.


no, really, butterz. i'm well within the normal range. you didn't catch that the first time i typed it, but well within typically means far from the low end parameter point. my t levels are far from the low end parameter point of the range.

the rest of my endocrine results have come back similarly without abnormality.

this thread isn't about my endocrine levels, though, other than to say that there is no problem with them, and so i won't be looking up my lab results and posting. sorry to disappoint.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

To damn lazy to read through the thread. Did Dr.whn give you the drugs?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> To damn lazy to read through the thread. Did Dr.whn give you the drugs?


seeing dr. whn at 7 pm which means i should have left like fifteen mins ago. will update you on your page later.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> seeing dr. whn at 7 pm which means i should have left like fifteen mins ago. will update you on your page later.


Cool. I'll be waiting outside to rob you.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

adderall, folks, is what i was prescribed.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

BudBrownies said:


> Couple months back.
> 
> Pro sexual - debatable
> Sexually stimulated and stamina - ampthimine people, it'll turn you into a sexual master.
> ...


Yeah and that is probably why they losted. They became to grandiose fighting a war on all fronts. They had a good short term game but the longterm outcome was crap ;p

Goodluck bas! Keep us up to date on how the drive is going.


----------



## supernaturalisokay (Jan 8, 2014)

basuraeuropea said:


> adderall, folks, is what i was prescribed.


_no!_

that's what *i*wanted.

i read this the other day and i was going to say something. offer my professional opinion on this subject. because when you're a professional one of your obligations is to offer your professional opinion when its relevant. and when it's your friend who wants the opinion it's always relevant. so what i was going to say was on a limited take as needed basis (i forgot what you call that, you have a word for it) i'd put my in vote for adderall. why? because people report it has greater pro-social and euphoric effects than ritalin when taken infrequently. when taken frequently the first thing to go is those effects as the tolerance starts to build. reason why those effects are good should be obvious. pro-social, euphoric? who wouldn't want that. and if there's any mental inhibition component to your _uhhhhhhh_ issues and its not all a neurochemical barrier or something that you're sending out the adderall to chemically dismantle, then it could help with that. by like putting you in more of a mood that's conducive to you know what. so basically it's potentially multipronged attack on your issue while the ritalin just goes at it from one direction. at the very least it has added benefits.

but if you were going to take something long term at a constant low dose then i'd have cast my vote for ritalin. that's because there's neurotoxicity concerns with taking adderall that way. and i don't want your precious mind encased in its thick protective anglosaxon skull to be clandestinely damaged from the inside out by any drugs. i really do think its precious which is why it's so important that its not damaged. if it was anyone elses mind i might not be so worried about it but it's yours so i'm watching out for it.

http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-long-term-effects-of-Adderall-Dexedrine-or-Ritalin-use

so that's how i would've voted with my professional opinion.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> adderall, folks, is what i was prescribed.


I see I am a little late to the discussion but my experiences are Focalin (ritalin isomer) was better for sex drive/performance when combined with an ssri. I currently take dex now as it is smoother and doesn't seem to have any negative effects and i am no longer on an ssri. If Adderall works but the come down sucks, dex would probably be smoother.

Also, you mentioned you believe your problems lie with norepi and dopamine.. what about Parnate? from experience a sub-therapeutic dose is prosexual for me and I in fact take it now along with my dex.

good luck!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

billyho said:


> I see I am a little late to the discussion but my experiences are Focalin (ritalin isomer) was better for sex drive/performance when combined with an ssri. I currently take dex now as it is smoother and doesn't seem to have any negative effects and i am no longer on an ssri. If Adderall works but the come down sucks, dex would probably be smoother.
> 
> Also, you mentioned you believe your problems lie with norepi and dopamine.. what about Parnate? from experience a sub-therapeutic dose is prosexual for me and I in fact take it now along with my dex.
> 
> good luck!


hey there -
thanks for the message and comments!

i can't take parnate because as low the dose of the ssri is, i need the medication as it's really doing a whole lot despite the sub-therapeutic dosing. the ssri isn't the problem, though, in terms of the drug that's inducing the sexual dysfunction, rather lyrica is and so i have to work against the psychopharmacology of pregabalin not fluvoxamine.

oh, also, there was no comedown. see update on the next page!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

so, as an update (because you all care so very much) - 

i took 20mg of adderall ir today and didn't feel much of anything besides a slight headache. orgasmic functioning was restored, i didn't suffer from any erectile dysfunction (which surprised me as moderate doses of wellbutrin and edronax both induce erectile dysfunction - vasoconstriction and all), and adderall caused absolutely no anxiety. i found this odd as above a certain threshold, a number of drugs are superrrrr anxiogenic, e.g. wellbutrin, edronax, valdoxan, prozac, zoloft, and so i was expecting a major stimulant to induce a degree of anxiety as well, although nothing and i suffer from refractory, super severely debilitating (when unmedicated) variants of generalised anxiety disorder and panic disorder so naturally i was hesitant. i started with 5mg and then took another 5mg and then took another 10mg until i had reached the 20mg prescribed dose and all was taken within an hour's time. 

anyhow, as a prn med, it restores orgasmic functioning completely, although does nothing for libido/desire. again, it also didn't affect erections, which was a plus. i'm not sure. i know that i can experiment a bit with the dosing, so i might do that as i'm prescribed 30 20mg pills per month but am only supposed to take the medication infrequently as an augmenter to wellbutrin.

with regard to the 'comedown' people keep talking about. welp, this is my first experience with adderall (or stimulants in general) and there was no comedown at all. orgasm was ameliorated, otherwise everything else felt exactly as it had before i took the drug save for the slight headache. 

thoughts, sas kids?


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey basura! Thank you for the diligent feedback. Yeah, speed is not super anxiogenic, especially at conservative doses but your Clonazepam and Lyrica may have helped with what little anxiety was latently there. Upon initial administration, I've always experienced a certain anxiolysis from Dexedrine, probably due to its massive euphoric characteristics, but often also a little physical anxiety later on (but not psychological). I noticed you didn't mention any euphoria. Can you describe your subjective experience of the Adderall apart from its sexual effects?

In the past when I've taken Dexedrine, I've always had varying degrees of dysphoria on the comedown unlike your experience, but I'd never been otherwise medicated in those situations and I'd always treated the anxiety in those moments with benzos or opioids. Again, I'd attribute your lack of negative consequences there to your large Clonazepam and Lyrica intake.

I will add, embarrassingly, that whenever I did use Dexedrine, I often did fully abuse it, taking wristloads of those beautiful orange triangles at a time (I used to get 360x5mg IR orange triangles + 90x15mg SR spansules per month eek!). I never felt particularly sexy while peaking. I sat around uselessly fascinated by any random stimulus that captured my attention. I could have literally rotated a penny for an hour. But it was on the comedown that I experienced the strongest sexual urges, and when I exercised them, the orgasm was brilliant. The same held on days that I used less. Hopefully this is of some use to you, otherwise perhaps it can serve as a mildly amusing anecdote.

So, I have to say, I'm quite impressed by this whole thread and by your general approach to troubleshooting your situation here. Carefully thinking through and adding to your regimen bit by bit through assiduous research and smart questioning you've half solved this last problem and I'd say it's only a matter of time until you hit upon just the right elements. Kudos my man, this is a very rare phenomenon.

_Addendum:_

My best sex ever was with a certain substance that you don't see talked about all that often here. Now this is a major libido booster for many who try it, so it should be included in this thread, though you may find it risky and be loath to add yet another substance/complication to your carefully thought out regimen. We have no idea how it works and the libido boost may be time-sensitive.

I'm talking about Xyrem. This can cause somnolence (despite being a narcolepsy drug) but my thinking here is that with co-administration with Adderall, that effect would be entirely mitigated. Consider it as a last resort.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

GiftofGABA said:


> Hey basura! Thank you for the diligent feedback. Yeah, speed is not super anxiogenic, especially at conservative doses but your Clonazepam and Lyrica may have helped with what little anxiety was latently there. Upon initial administration, I've always experienced a certain anxiolysis from Dexedrine, probably due to its massive euphoric characteristics, but often also a little physical anxiety later on (but not psychological). I noticed you didn't mention any euphoria. Can you describe your subjective experience of the Adderall apart from its sexual effects?
> 
> In the past when I've taken Dexedrine, I've always had varying degrees of dysphoria on the comedown unlike your experience, but I'd never been otherwise medicated in those situations and I'd always treated the anxiety in those moments with benzos or opioids. Again, I'd attribute your lack of negative consequences there to your large Clonazepam and Lyrica intake.
> 
> ...


hey gaba!

so, i'll try to explain the subjective experience succinctly! here goes - welp, within one hour i had taken 20mg of adderall - my prescribed dose - and noticed nothing but a slight headache for the next few hours. i never felt the drug's onset, save for a headache, nor did i experience any discernable comedown at all. and you noted correctly that i made no mention of euphoria in my previous update and i made no mention of the state of being because it wasn't experienced. i mean, i've never taken any sort of stimulant before, save for the very mild psychostimulants that are classified as antidepressants, e.g. wellbutrin, edronax, agomelatine, et al., and so being stimulant naive i was expecting both to experience anxiety to some degree due to my responses to drugs that are typically anxiogenic for many who suffer from my disorders, but also, and perhaps more interestingly, i was expecting to experience some sort of suggestion that the drug is abused for good reason but that expectation wasn't realised in the slightest either.

as for sexual side effect remediation, the drug did not in the least ameliorate the lack of sexual desire, although it remedied delayed ejaculation/mild-moderate anorgasmia. the orgasm was quite intense, although not any more intense than it was prior to commencing psychotropic therapy with pregabalin (pregabalin was initiated when i relapsed terribly years ago); and that is absolutely acceptable, as it normalised the entire experience and i'm looking for normalisation (or something close to) rather than hypersexuality or something of the sort. as an aside, one notable peculiarity was that prior to my trial masturbatory experience (hah), i wasn't interested in starting it; in fact, i was actively putting it off because it seemed like it was going to be laborious in some way, although when it was started it was all quite interesting and lasted for some time as i was more aroused mentally than usual, which perhaps could be considered a slight rise in libido during the moment but at no other point during the day.

i suppose that i should mention that another physical side effect experienced that seemed to coincide with both the onset and the intensity of the headache was, ostensibly, peripheral vasoconstriction (localised in the feet). i mean, they were pretty freezing. this wasn't something that i haven't experienced in the past, though, as NRIs elicit the same response and to the same degree. despite my feet being freezing for a period of time, i didn't experience any noticeable vasoconstriction elsewhere.

xyrem may or may not help, although i'm working against the pharmacological profile of pregabalin and so many drugs that have been thrown at me in the past, e.g. the anti-serotonergics, don't work for obvious reasons when one takes a bit of time to think through how pregabalin affects the cns and pns. xyrem isn't going to be prescribed anyhow, though. and illicit means of obtaining the drug would completely jeopardise my psychiatric care; i do, indeed, absolutely rely on two controlled substances - clonazepam and pregabalin - in order to allow for day-to-day functioning.

as for vestiges of the first experience? welp, i feel just as i felt earlier in the day and earlier in the day i felt just as i did prior to taking the medication with some small changes here and there, the most prominent and important being that my crippled orgasmic functioning was restored completely by the substance. and since it was for that reason i was prescribed the drug, it seems to be successful, albeit still with quite a low libido, unfortunately. there are compromises to be made, though, when one suffers from a severe neuropsychiatric disorder and obligatorily has to take psychotropics in order to control symptomatology and so overall i'm really grateful, assuming the drug continues to work as effectively on orgasmic functioning whilst augmenting bupropion perhaps twice a week?


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

Overall this seems like a very positive experience for you! I find it remarkable that you experienced no euphoria as 20mg is certainly sufficient for that effect under normal circumstances. Others here can probably attest to that. Even 5mg in fact can produce brief euphoria with a recognition of onset and everything. I assume that the Lyrica is weakening that for you because I've been on a combination of SSRIs and benzos in the past and had no such attenuation the few times I sampled methamphetamine concomitantly with those medications. Of course every brain is different. I wonder if you could tweak your timing, take the Lyrica after sex. I wonder what effect that would have.

It's no surprise you were somewhat nonplussed by the different effect this drug had overall in comparison to your other psychostimulants! But this is the real McCoy my friend, you cannot do much better in terms of a pure joy compound. So ultimately I would find it remarkable if you were not able to understand its abuse potential after a sufficiently high dose and/or a 24 hour holiday (not suggesting this, just a hypothetical scenario) from your other medications, specifically Lyrica, however I do believe that CD700 couldn't get joy from Dexedrine under any circumstances (IIRC) so it's not unheard of for your Adderall to have a subdued effect in some particular brain situation.

I found your description of your "self testing" procedure interest because it parallels my own typical methodology. I want to know what's going on down there before I test it out on someone. I definitely relate to your sentiment of the laboriousness of the whole thing, something I'm struggling with at the moment with my own trials on Nardil. The fact that you got into it as you went along does suggest to me some minor libido increase as you mentioned. Perhaps the knowledge that stimulation would have a positive outcome can generate a positive feedback loop, if that makes any sense. I've noticed such a phenomenon in my own "studies".

I'm gratified that you experienced few negative vestiges from your preliminary trial with Adderall. This is good news and suggests that you can use it to the same benefit on an ongoing basis at the frequency you suggest or perhaps slightly more regularly as I'm sure you'll discover as you experiment with the drug. Though to me 2X per week sounds exactly correct as you mentioned. I'm curious as to whether you're going to try a higher dose of say 30mg in the near future and would be eager to hear the report on that. I wish you the best of luck basura and I'm happy that you've found something nearing a complete solution for your condition. Keep us updated please.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

GiftofGABA said:


> Overall this seems like a very positive experience for you! I find it remarkable that you experienced no euphoria as 20mg is certainly sufficient for that effect under normal circumstances. Others here can probably attest to that. Even 5mg in fact can produce brief euphoria with a recognition of onset and everything. I assume that the Lyrica is weakening that for you because I've been on a combination of SSRIs and benzos in the past and had no such attenuation the few times I sampled methamphetamine concomitantly with those medications. Of course every brain is different. I wonder if you could tweak your timing, take the Lyrica after sex. I wonder what effect that would have.
> 
> It's no surprise you were somewhat nonplussed by the different effect this drug had overall in comparison to your other psychostimulants! But this is the real McCoy my friend, you cannot do much better in terms of a pure joy compound. So ultimately I would find it remarkable if you were not able to understand its abuse potential after a sufficiently high dose and/or a 24 hour holiday (not suggesting this, just a hypothetical scenario) from your other medications, specifically Lyrica, however I do believe that CD700 couldn't get joy from Dexedrine under any circumstances (IIRC) so it's not unheard of for your Adderall to have a subdued effect in some particular brain situation.
> 
> ...


thanks, gaba!

i would love to take a med holiday, not taking the cocktail that i'm on for even a day, although i just can't. i won't be able to work, i'll be panic stricken, and i'll experience what feels like interdose withdrawal, although i've learned is interdose rebound anxiety, rather, or something akin to - perhaps just the return of symptoms - if the doses of lyrica are spread too far apart. anyhow, i'm unable to function well even off of the medication for one day (and not at all after a few days off) and then i struggle to return to the previous state of anxiolysis and there have been a few times that i wasn't able to overcome that struggle without major medical intervention. my last relapse, which was extreme in terms of severity and length, was the result of doing just that, taking breaks and/or reducing the dose of lyrica frequently whilst thinking i could handle it all either in the moment (and i really couldn't) or in the day(s) after trying to restabilise myself after several small destabilisations and then it all went horribly wrong and lasted for over a year most recently. whoops. i've realised that my illness is severe and that i have to take a horse-tranquilising cocktail to not experience protracted hell on earth. i've resolved to not place myself in danger of relapse, at least intentionally, based off the held knowledge of what has triggered the two prior relapses i've experienced in my lifetime.

but back to the drug's effects, it was a positive experience for me, really. i mean, the drug simply did what it was prescribed to do. that said, i really was surprised at the lack of additional effects, although i'm not complaining by any means. it could have been that i responded to amphetamine in a paradoxical, idiosyncratic manner, it could have been that there was a drug interaction in that adderall was working against an extremely sedating combination of medications, it could have been due to neurophysiology and pharmacokinetics, it could have been something totally different. i'm not sure. i'm also not sure if i want to trial 30mg. i mean, my physician said that i could experiment with the dose, although i really think that 30mg would likely be the maximum dose i would feel comfortable taking and even then i'm not so comfortable with it for whatever reason - perhaps internalised stigma attached to the drug class due to physical dependency issues and/or tolerance problems

as for changing the timing the medications are taken - i've tried that as well. i mean, sexual functioning seems at its peak (whilst taking an augmenting agent concurrently, e.g. adderall, wellbutrin, edronax, etc.) when the levels of everything else are at their lowest, which is late at night. that works well enough for sex, i suppose. i can't take the medication too late or skip a day for reasons aforementioned.

i don't know much about phenelzine-associated sexual maladies and their associated remedies, although i have read here on the boards that the anti-serotonergics, or that is to say inverse agonists and antagonists may alleviate anorgasmia and sometimes libido issues, although generally not erectile dysfunction - they're naturally used with great caution. i've also heard of physicians adding, cautiously, minor psychostimulants, e.g. bupropion, reboxetine, etc. or major psychostimulants, e.g. amphetamine, methylphenidate, etc., although both, if added, are added, again, with great caution (reference this - http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15554766). i mean, i'm sure you already know all of this, so i won't go on, but i hope that you find something that provides for relief from the distressing side effects. maois can be super positively life-changing, although are such finicky drugs to take.

one has to push forward because no progress will be made sitting idly and so i admire your drive to not only seek remission from the particular disorder(s) you suffer from, but also to not allow for side effects that impinge on subjective quality of life.

keep marching forward, my good man!


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

basuraeuropea said:


> hey gaba!
> 
> so, i'll try to explain the subjective experience succinctly! here goes - welp, within one hour i had taken 20mg of adderall - my prescribed dose - and noticed nothing but a slight headache for the next few hours. i never felt the drug's onset, save for a headache, nor did i experience any discernable comedown at all. and you noted correctly that i made no mention of euphoria in my previous update and i made no mention of the state of being because it wasn't experienced. i mean, i've never taken any sort of stimulant before


That's exactly the same as my start up experience.
I was really worried about it at first because not many people have this kind of lack of response at the start.

I know your taking it for bedroom antics but I am glad to see someone else have a similar first dose experience. Even over at the ADDforum I couldn't get answers to a no response to amphetamines experience

BTW, The endep I was taking at the time was the culprit


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sometimes euphoria doesn't occur until receptor down regulation and desensitizations happen. This can take several weeks. Also taking certain medications like antidepressants or GABA related medications can suppress the effects of the stimulant.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> Sometimes euphoria doesn't occur until receptor down regulation and desensitizations happen. This can take several weeks. Also taking certain medications like antidepressants or GABA related medications can suppress the effects of the stimulant.


i think lyrica and klonopin affected the response for sure. i'm positive that if i were able to get on well in day-to-day living without taking lyrica and klonopin, then taking adderall would have elicited a much different experience.

it did its intended, job, though.

as for receptor down-regulation and desensitisation, i don't think taking the drug perhaps two times a week at prescribed doses would be enough to make an appreciable impact.

thoughts?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

CD700 said:


> That's exactly the same as my start up experience.
> I was really worried about it at first because not many people have this kind of lack of response at the start.
> 
> I know your taking it for bedroom antics but I am glad to see someone else have a similar first dose experience. Even over at the ADDforum I couldn't get answers to a *no response to amphetamines experience *
> ...


well, i didn't get no response as it elicited the intended response (that it was prescribed to treat). i didn't, though, respond typically to the drug (as one who doesn't have adhd/add) although as stated in the post above and as ben12 pointed out, i think that has to do with the heavy sedative combination of klonopin and lyrica that i'm on.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Perhaps trying the adderall without the klonopin might help. I'm amazed myself at how strong these antidepressants and GABA medications are at suppressing the effects of the stimulants. I take 450mg of Manerix daily, and I've got some extra pills of vyvanse. I recently took a 20mg pill of vyvanse which normally would do a lot but I could hardly feel anything from it.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> Perhaps trying the adderall without the klonopin might help. I'm amazed myself at how strong these antidepressants and GABA medications are at suppressing the effects of the stimulants. I take 450mg of Manerix daily, and I've got some extra pills of vyvanse. I recently took a 20mg pill of vyvanse which normally would do a lot but I could hardly feel anything from it.


ah, if only i were able to not take the klonopin.

the gabaergics are quite strong and i suppose that's why they work so incredibly well for so many. my doctor initially wanted to place me on vyvanse, although said it wouldn't be so great to take on a p.r.n. basis and while i've never taken it, i wholly agreed, although what you just wrote makes me think it'd do quite a bit.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I read an article on long time Ritalin users getting prosexual effects with long term use. Dangerously long erections.

http://www.fda.gov/drugs/drugsafety/ucm375796.htm

What I gather is that Ritalin increases the nitric oxide levels in the system. That's basically what erection medicines do, like Viagra. Nitric Oxide is a vasodilator. That means it widens blood vessels for oxygen transport or something to that effect. Weight lifters sometimes use powders to get extra performance during weight lifting routines.

Something to note is that high levels of nitric oxide, are associated with neural cell death.

One... I have no idea if ritalin, short or long term use causes increases in nitric oxide levels in the brain to dangerous levels. Two... I have no idea what safe or dangerous levels are. Three, I have no idea if erections should even be considered prosexual, as libido and sex drive are first and foremost true beneficial sexual feelings.

I am only sharing a theory with you in the event you are looking to learn more.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

MrKappa said:


> I read an article on long time Ritalin users getting prosexual effects with long term use. Dangerously long erections.
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/drugs/drugsafety/ucm375796.htm
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing. erections lasting for more than four hours are, indeed, considered a medical emergency, although priapism is quite rare with both ritalin and adderall use due to their vasoconstrictive effects and so many, many more men taking the medication suffer from erectile dysfunction instead. methylphenidate, though, is seemingly slightly more likely to induce priapism, according to the fda, anyway, than amphetamine and its derivatives. in either case, the side effect is rare for both medications.

as for the nitric oxide increases you purport - i'm not quite sure about that. there are other pathways to induce erections medicinally (think α-adrenergic antagonism, as one example).

and, as you didn't read through the thread, i was prescribed adderall, not ritalin.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah, I am no hematologist. Blood is a bit of a mystery to me, and I am only starting to learn more about it. I'd think when the FDA claims that blood gets "trapped" in the penis, they are instead referring to either a muscle or artery contraction, while nitric oxide might be something carried in the blood stream itself?

Anyways, yeah, Viagara. Nitric Oxide...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasodilation#Other_mechanisms_of_vasodilation



> nitric oxide inducers
> glyceryl trinitrate (commonly known as nitroglycerin)
> isosorbide mononitrate and isosorbide dinitrate
> pentaerythritol tetranitrate (PETN)
> ...


Viagara does the same thing, I can't imagine there are too many different mechanisms which lead to priapisms/erections.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11933312



> A 53 year-old Japanese man was referred to our hospital for persistent priapism, which had been induced by 200 mg (usual dose 25-50 mg) of sildenafil citrate (Viagra) three days earlier.


So I go an look up, adrenoceptor antagonists.

It seems to me that it's a different cause to the same effect.

This article is way way way over my head. But it does mention nitric oxide release by popular adrenoceptor antagonists.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9931149



> 5-HT1A antagonist, almost completely abolished the vasorelaxation and NO release caused by bopindolol, celiprolol, and nebivolol


It's only a theory that nitric oxide has some role in ritalins erection effect. Sure amphetamines in general give people shrink dinks in high doses, in lower does, you know maybe before neural cell death occurs, (only speculating), gives a little erection boost.

Anyways, another over the counter drug, Tribulus has minor libido effects if you ask me. I'm only half way through the bottle over the course of a year or so, and there was one instance where I urinated blood (pain in the testes, so I think it has a different mechanism, maybe a testosterone effect?), unknown if it had anything to do with Tribulus, but yeah, that's a possible option, I guess.


----------



## Tadaa (Jan 9, 2014)

Worth a try IMO. Suggestion: monitor your blood pressure when trying the stimulants. High Blood Pressure = ED


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

Tribulus Terrestris is thought to exert its effect through an increase in luteinizing hormone which sends a signal to the body to produce more testosterone.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

*update - 3 days post*

alright, kids, so i took my first dose of adderall on the 9th of the month and yesterday i took wellbutrin because i can't handle taking wellbutrin with anything particularly stimulating and i thought that 1. as a reuptake inhibitor it would get in the way of adderall's effects and 2. it would be anxiogenic hell. so i had taken a break from wellbutrin before and then resumed two days after. well, i felt absolutely nothing. no energy, no anxiety, nothing really at all. i slept and/or felt sleepy for the entire day. i even took more than my usual dose which would have been anxiogenic hell.

theories?

i mean, i have my own, although i'm new to taking stimulants and so i have textbook-type knowledge that i gained in undergrad and grad studies but only one real-world experience to base everything off of. so, here goes - adderall dumped a lot of what little dopamine and norepinephrine i had stored that when taking wellbutrin two days later (yesterday) there wasn't much for the drug to use. the odd thing, though, is that i never really experienced the adderall crash and so that kinda debunks my theory - maybe. i felt slightttttt periods of anhedonia that were transient after that dissipated.

thoughts?! theories?!

p.s. i took wellbutrin today with the same response and so i'm not taking it tomorrow. usually i cycle the drug two days on two days off and was then gonna cycle it somehow with adderall, but something is way different.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Stims didn't make me feel prosexual. I have a really low sex drive anyway, so I don't think I can give good input.


Same here. My sex drive is dead. And Adderall does nothing to bring back the dead.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

basuraeuropea said:


> ah, if only i were able to not take the klonopin.
> 
> the gabaergics are quite strong and i suppose that's why they work so incredibly well for so many. *my doctor initially wanted to place me on vyvanse, although said it wouldn't be so great to take on a p.r.n. basis* and while i've never taken it, i wholly agreed, although what you just wrote makes me think it'd do quite a bit.


How did Vyvanse even come up? One thing I don't like about Vyvanse is how it lasts too long -- like 14 hours. It's not a PRN drug -- it's all all day long drug. Though I have only used it in the largest dose size of 70mg. Probably doesn't seem to last quite so long in lower doses.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> How did Vyvanse even come up? One thing I don't like about Vyvanse is how it lasts too long -- like 14 hours. It's not a PRN drug -- it's all all day long drug. Though I have only used it in the largest dose size of 70mg. Probably doesn't seem to last quite so long in lower doses.


my psychiatrist brought it up as a possible solution to lyrica-induced sexual maladies but then decided against it for a shorter-acting stimulant.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

basuraeuropea said:


> my psychiatrist brought it up as a possible solution to lyrica-induced sexual maladies but then decided against it for a shorter-acting stimulant.


You've just given me another reason to not want to try Lyrica. Seems damn near every psych med has adverse sexual side effects and it's not like I need any more problems in that area. I already disliked how Lyrica ads have the weight gain warning.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> You've just given me another reason to not want to try Lyrica. Seems damn near every psych med has adverse sexual side effects and it's not like I need any more problems in that area. I already disliked how Lyrica ads have the weight gain warning.


i've gained no weight, but you're right, nearly every psychotropic has a high probability of causing sexual dysfunctions of some sort or another.

it works beautifully, though, in controlling my generalised anxiety disorder and panic disorder and i wouldn't be able to function in day-to-day life without it much less in the bedroom.

thankfully, wellbutrin and adderall seem to work rather well in countering the associated sexual dysfunction.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

basuraeuropea said:


> *update - 3 days post*
> 
> alright, kids, so i took my first dose of adderall on the 9th of the month and yesterday i took wellbutrin because i can't handle taking wellbutrin with anything particularly stimulating and i thought that 1. as a reuptake inhibitor it would get in the way of adderall's effects and 2. it would be anxiogenic hell. so i had taken a break from wellbutrin before and then resumed two days after. well, i felt absolutely nothing. no energy, no anxiety, nothing really at all. i slept and/or felt sleepy for the entire day. i even took more than my usual dose which would have been anxiogenic hell.
> 
> ...


To may have misunderstood something so I'll post a little summary as how I read this. 9th you started adderall because you didn't want to try 2 anxiogenic drugs together. On the 12th you started wellbutrin AND Adderall and this left you in a more tired/fatigued state rather than adderall alone?

I haven't been able to find binding affinities of bupropion so I can't tell what its affinity is with NET, but what I'm thinking is that bupropion might have a higher affinity for NET somehow and be competing as an inhibitor with adderall. Adderall is more potent so when bupropion bumps its head in it may be interfering/competing with the potent effect you have been getting by adderall. I would stop taking the wellbutrin if you're using adderall, or just take the wellbutrin and you should balance out to a more energetic self (what you normally were before).

Its most likely the long half life of wellbutrin interfering with adderall. Some of bupropion's metabolites have a half life of 37 hours. Anything with a long half life I wouldn't be using as PRN or on and off. I KINDA get away with klonopin and seroquel on and off for sleep and they're less lengthy half lives.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

BTW whats your stack ATM? Off hand I think its like Klonopin, Luvox, Wellbutrin XL, adderall and pregabalin. Anything else or did I include any extra drugs?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

gilmourr said:


> To may have misunderstood something so I'll post a little summary as how I read this. 9th you started adderall because you didn't want to try 2 anxiogenic drugs together. On the 12th you started wellbutrin AND Adderall and this left you in a more tired/fatigued state rather than adderall alone?
> 
> I haven't been able to find binding affinities of bupropion so I can't tell what its affinity is with NET, but what I'm thinking is that bupropion might have a higher affinity for NET somehow and be competing as an inhibitor with adderall. Adderall is more potent so when bupropion bumps its head in it may be interfering/competing with the potent effect you have been getting by adderall. I would stop taking the wellbutrin if you're using adderall, or just take the wellbutrin and you should balance out to a more energetic self (what you normally were before).
> 
> Its most likely the long half life of wellbutrin interfering with adderall. Some of bupropion's metabolites have a half life of 37 hours. Anything with a long half life I wouldn't be using as PRN or on and off. I KINDA get away with klonopin and seroquel on and off for sleep and they're less lengthy half lives.


no, i didn't take them both together. i took, like, a four day break from wellbutrin before i started adderall and then took adderall on the 9th and then i took a two day break from wellbutrin after i took adderall and then took wellbutrin on the 11th. so it's not the wellbutrin that's interfering with the adderall because, well, yeah.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

gilmourr said:


> BTW whats your stack ATM? Off hand I think its like Klonopin, Luvox, Wellbutrin XL, adderall and pregabalin. Anything else or did I include any extra drugs?


my main stack that's keeping me stable - luvox (but less than 25mg), lyrica, klonopin.

prn here and there - adderall. i've dropped wellbutrin.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah to answer your question d-amps effectiveness are blocked by Wellbutrin by 4-5+ fold. But the levo salts is enhanced. Ritalin does something similar when combined I think.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Yeah to answer your question d-amps effectiveness are blocked by Wellbutrin by 4-5+ fold. But the levo salts is enhanced. Ritalin does something similar when combined I think.


i dropped wellbutrin because it's interfering with adderall (that i've taken only once because i'm scared of both tolerance and physical dependence). adderall also interferes with wellbutrin's effects. i also have absolutely no idea how to take stimulants and have only taken adderall once since being prescribed the drug. hah.

i may come back to wellbutrin or edronax, although they really aren't providing much benefit. that is to say that they restore orgasmic functioning but not libido and the adderall experience on the sexual front was really quite pleasurable in that i didn't at all feel as though i was going through the compulsory motions just in order to reach orgasm or to see if everything still works down there, but rather i felt as though i was a sexual being again, at least for a limited period of time.

now i'm stumped on how to take the drug - how often, really, or what to take it with as my options are quite limited.


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

Two tidbits (quarter of a tidbyte?):

Avoid drinking fruit juices or taking vitamin C at the same time you take dextroamphetamine. These can make your body absorb less of the medicine.

An antacid such as sodium bicarbonate may increase the onset time, but it almost invariably leads to increased absorption. It doesnt really matter what antacid is used, so long as it increases the alkalinity of the stomach.

Info was gathered from rxlist and drugs-forum.com

​


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

The bottem line is food effects the absorption and the effectiveness of amphetamines. So I've adapted an intermediate fasting and a high protein type diet to improve the effectiveness. Blood sugar and vitimin c effect the medication. Generally the best time to take it would be 6 am. But idley not everyone job operates in that time frame.

There is 2 active metabolites when amphetamines wear off I find sleep happens 6 hours after when adderall wears off so 6am would be prefect for sleep happening at 12am. 

Unless you take a medication for sleep or the crash.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

GiftofGABA said:


> Two tidbits (quarter of a tidbyte?):
> 
> Avoid drinking fruit juices or taking vitamin C at the same time you take dextroamphetamine. These can make your body absorb less of the medicine.
> 
> ...


thanks for the very useful information!


----------



## Ericsentropy (Dec 21, 2013)

You must have an AWESOME Doctor. There is no way I could find a Doc to prescribe a combination of medications like that.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

*status update! second adderall experience!

*so, i took my first dose of adderall on the 9th of the month and i took the second dose today, nearly 20 days later because i was/am afraid of both tolerance and physical dependency issues. i saw my psychiatrist today who told me taking 20mg three times a week would be fine and that any sexual benefits should remain constant.

welppppp, the adderall dose was exactly the same (20mg) as were the doses of my core medications. what was curious was that while orgasmic functioning was restored, i wasn't nearly as into it all as i was the first time. the first time also provided for more intense side effects, e.g. a headache, and cold extremities, while today's dosing only provided for a super slight headache and mildly cold extremities. i'm by no means complaining of the diminished side effects, but with the diminished side effects also came diminished returns on the sexual front. also important to note is that no euphoria was felt, which is absolutely fine as that's not why i'm taking the drug, although some might find it curious - lyrica is likely contributing to this facet.

so, all in all, orgasmic functioning still remained restored and was perhaps even more intense despite the glans penis being less sensitive than the first time around, although this could have been because i haven't had an orgasm in about a week. there were some mild erectile problems this time around (vasoconstriction isn't a surprise, although i think it had more to do with interest) as well as absolutely no increase in libido/desire which was disappointing because reboxetine and bupropion provide for just as great of an orgasm, i suppose, although they're both super anxiogenic. adderall doesn't provide for any anxiety at all, which i found/find a bit strange, but, again, i'm not complaining. the primary difference, aside from the mild erectile problems was the lack of interest/libido/desire which was prominent as i got into it the first time around.

i know first-time doses can lead to tolerance of effects, but it's really quite rare and that i took the second dose some twenty days after the initial would lead one to believe that the sexual benefits of the drug would have remained static.

anyone have any thoughts on what happened (or didn't) and/or how to remedy the problem? also important to note is that as with the first experience, bupropion was stopped days before, albeit this time around bupropion was stopped a bit earlier than last because i didn't want the drugs to interfere with one another.

help a psych patient out!


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

Tolerance seems very unlikely to me. I have no idea why your subjective experience was different this time with all variables being apparently identical (except for the Bupropion timing).

My own research and experimentation has led me to the belief that excess norepinephrine in general is a net sexual negative causing shrink-dick and excess non-sexual focus. Maybe naively, I think a drug would be more prosexual if you tweak the balance more toward dopamine enhancement. Now with Dexedrine (I don't have the information for levo-amphetamine) which constitutes 75% of your Adderall, you've got two mechanisms by which NE and DA are augmented. You've got the reuptake inhibition as well as neurotransmitter release. In the former case IIRC Dexedrine has roughly equal affinity for both of said transporters but Ritalin has an 8-9X (I've read other figures as well, but there does seem to be a preference for the DAT over the NET) selectivity for the DAT over the NET. This could be relevant in terms of overall NE vs DA balance. That said, Dexedrine does release more DA than NE. I have a chart somewhere I can pull up. I'm not sure how much the uptake characteristics come into play for Adderall PRN. They are certainly the principle mechanism for MPH though.

Now, I know you're probably too conservative and wise to go down this route but there is a research chem, Ethylphenidate which has an even greater selectivity for the DAT (3X over Methylphenidate) and I believe that figure applies to the racemate rather than the pure dextro enantiomer (which is available) so it's possible that EPH is more prosexual than MPH. It definitely has low NE affinity. In terms of safety, it's worth noting that MPH + alcohol = EPH, so it's not a totally experimental substance.

Overall, for my reason given or not, I think it might be worth reconsidering your psychostimulant add-on. MPH possibly. MPH did nothing for me sexually but perhaps you'd get a different response.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

can anyone tell me what the difference is between Ritalin and Adderall??? Addderall seems to help with my depression and socializing but I only took Ritalin one time when I was young and cant remember what it was like.

If someone could tell me what they experienced with both I would greatly appreciate it THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

Adderall is more addictive, powerful, longer lasting, euphoric and fun. They are both stimulating and nice but Adderall is better.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

the second day was filled with anxiety although today was back to normal. the second day was also suppppper prosexual which was odd as it was some mixture of being super anxious and super horny. 

aside from that, no euphoria, no fun (aside from the sexual), and no abuse potential experienced from the experience.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> it was some mixture of being super anxious and super horny.


Sounds like a classic hit n run scenario.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

butterz said:


> Sounds like a classic hit n run scenario.


i know, right?


----------



## forexworld12 (Jul 30, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> the second day was filled with anxiety although today was back to normal. the second day was also suppppper prosexual which was odd as it was some mixture of being super anxious and super horny.
> 
> aside from that, no euphoria, no fun (aside from the sexual), and no abuse potential experienced from the experience.


Sorry to bump this old thread

But are u still horny on adderall ?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

That was almost 11 months ago, I hope he's had a cool-down.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

^ you know they just put out fresh doughnuts...


----------



## asecin (Mar 23, 2017)

hi, interesting thread and very detailed experiences on vasoconstriction "problems" regarding both of these meds.
im having problem here finding out which med, not just those two, has the best most active and sensitive action of vasoconstriction ever???


----------

